
The Champion Who Picked a Date to Die - scott_s
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/12/05/sports/euthanasia-athlete.html
======
silexia
A really wonderful story about a courageous athlete who lived life to the
fullest before deciding to pass in a humane way. I wish America had laws like
these.

